# Matrox G450 + DRI/DRM

## gronf

Tach, 

wie ihr dem Topic entnehmen koennt, hab ich ein Problem mit der G450 und DRI. 

X laeuft soweit ganz gut.. 

Direct Rendering ist aktiviert (hat lang genug gedauert, den bzw. meinen Konfigurationfehler zu eliminieren, soweit zu glxinfo), aber sobald ich eine GL-Anwendung starte (z.B. glxgears) schmiert mir der Rechner ab (so richtig, wie's ein Windows-Rechner dauernd macht  :Wink:  )..

Musste schon irgendwer durch dieses Schlachtfeld?  

Hat irgendwer ne Idee? 

Hier noch meine glxinfo:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: VA Linux Systems Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI G400 20010622 AGP 4x x86/MMX

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 3.4.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_MESA_resize_buffers, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_PGI_misc_hints, GL_SGIS_pixel_texture, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x26 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x27 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x28 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x29 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2a 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2b 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x2e 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x2f 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x30 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x31 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x32 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
```

Moeglicherweise liegts am OpenGL ansich.. waere meine naechste Vermutung jedenfalls.. 

Danke im Voraus, Gruss und schoene Feiertage

Euer Gronfi

----------

## oliof

Hallo,

kannst Du mir sagen, wie Du DRI aktiviert bekommen hast? Auf meiner Maschine bleibt immer Xinerama aktiviert (auch mit Option "NoXinerama" in der Section ServerFlags) - und mit einer G550 gibt es entweder xinerama ODER dri (und ich habe nur einen Monitor -> dri wäre mir wichtiger...).

Grüße,

    Harald

----------

## gronf

Hi, 

auch bei mir war eigenartigerweise Xinerama aktiviert. 

Habe es dort auskommentiert, damit der Kram eben nicht geladen wird. 

In der Modul-Sektion habe ich dann "Load "dri" eingefuegt. 

Klingt trivial, aber es tut, was es soll.. nur dasses eben bei mir abschmiert. 

Werde wohl X unmergen und neu einspielen.. weil ich vermute, dass da irgenwo was nicht klappt. 

Habe auf der Matrox-Seite (www.matrox.com/mga) in den FAQ's gesehen, wie man X komplett manuell einrichtet, inklusive Anpassungen an die G450/G550.. dann faehrt man erst make World und Make install.. 

Mal sehn, obs was bringt, alles in allem recht eigenartig.. 

Viel Erfolg..

Gronfi

P.S.: und schoene Feiertage

----------

## oliof

Ich habe mittlerweile mal xfree-4.2.99.3 ausprobiert (weil 4.2.1 und 4.2.0-r12 auch keine Besserung gebracht haben). 

- Load dri ist auch in meiner Modul-Section

- Option "DRI" "On" ist in meiner Device-Section

In meiner ServerFlags-Section stheht Option "Xinerama" "Off"; was aber offensichtlich ignoriert wird (/var/log/XFree86.0.log sagt "(II) Initializing  built-in extension XINERAMA"). 

Die Doku zu den Matrox-Treibern sagt, dass cih dri und xinerama ausschließen, aber hier auf dieser Maschine scheint Xinerama unbeding mitlaufen zu wollen. Noch Tips?

Grüße,

    oliof

----------

## oliof

Hallo,

es geht jetzt. Ich habe noch folgende Dinge korrigiert:

/dev/misc/agpgart in der /etc/security/console.perms bei <dri> miteingetragen

/dev/dri mit chmod 777 von allen lesbar gemacht

/dev/dri/card0 mit chmod 666 zugreifbar gemacht

im BIOS AGP aperture auf 64Megabyte gestellt (war vorher 8MB).

Grüße und guten Rutsch,

der oliof

----------

## gronf

Tja, hat sich bei mir leider immernoch nicht gebessert (trotz neuem Jahr  :Wink:  )..

Bin immernoch am Rumbasteln.. okay, der G450-Treiber von Matrox wendet sich an Xfree-Versionen bis 4.2.0, aber die 4.2.1 sollte IHMO kompatibel sein, oder irre ich mich? 

Irgendwo is der Wurm drin.. und ich vermute ihn in den Matrox-Treibern, bzw. den GL-Libs..

Ich ruehr mich, wenn sich was in Sachen DRI/DRM getan hat.. 

Shalomchem

Gronfi

----------

## gronf

auaua.. 

nachdem ich nun soooviele Quellen durchforscht habe, bin ich bei DER Quelle (dri.sourceforge) fuendiggeworden.. 

Ursache des ganzen Krams war die Option "AGPMode" die auf 4 gestellt war und das verursachte.. mit 1 laeufts tadellos.. nunja.. 

Dann koennwa ja das Kapitel schliessen.. 

*klapp*

Gronfi

----------

